
Revolutionizing Optics:Nanostructured Metasurfaces and Liquid Crystal Technology - bookofjoe
https://scitechdaily.com/a-new-lens-on-the-world-revolutionizing-optics-by-combining-nanostructured-metasurfaces-with-liquid-crystal-technology/
======
bookofjoe
>Optical properties of metasurfaces infiltrated with liquid crystals

[https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2020/08/06/2006336117](https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2020/08/06/2006336117)

